# مشكلة غريبة في الجهاز .. ياريت حد يفيدني



## star_abram (9 أغسطس 2008)

انا جمعت جهاز جديد من اسبوع والمفروض ان مواصفاته جيدة جدا 
لكن ما شايف منه الاداء اللي كنت متوقعه 
مواصفات الجهاز
cpu amd 8450 phenom x3 
m.b msi k9a2 cf 
ram 2*1g bus 800
h.d. 500 g sata wd
vga xfx geforce 8500 gt 1g
rw dvd sony 20x
case tiger lsd with 450w

هو الجهاز سريع وتمام جدا بس في لعبة او لعبتين مش شغالين كويس خالص رغم ان اللعبتين كنت بلعبهم بكفاءة علي اجهزة تانية اقل بكتير من الجهاز ده زي لعبة اليورو 2008 
والعكس في ألعاب تانية كتير تقيلة كانت مش بتشتغل اساسا علي الاجهزة التانية العادية دي وعلي الجهاز الجديد شغالة تمام جدا وكفاءة يعني المشلكة في لعبتين مش شغالين كويس 

وكمان احيانا الجهاز بيتقل ( انا الصراحة مصطب شوية برامج كتير وعاوزها كلها )
انا مقسم الهارد وعامل السي 20 جيجا هل ده كفاية ولا كنت اكبره اكتر من كدة 

ياريت حد يقولي رأيه في الجهاز ده ايه هل كويس ولا في حاجة مش متوافقة مع بعضها 
ولا المشلكة في نسخة الويندوز انا بستعمل xp sp2 
وشكرا جدااااااااااااا علي تعبكم معايا


----------



## star_abram (9 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحتو يا جماعة انا محتار وعاوز اعرف المشكلة فين 
ياريت اللي يعرف يقولي ... وشكرااا لمجهودكم 
ياريت كمان حد يقولي رأيه في كارت الشاشة ده كويس ولا مش حلو ... وشكرااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2008)

star_abram قال:


> انا جمعت جهاز جديد من اسبوع والمفروض ان مواصفاته جيدة جدا
> لكن ما شايف منه الاداء اللي كنت متوقعه
> مواصفات الجهاز
> cpu amd 8450 phenom x3
> ...




اليوم صار في 

xp sp3

في تحديثات كثيرة 
ممكن يحل المشكلة
او  اذا اردت ان تبقىxp sp2

نزل على الD
ممكن يكون في نقص بالوندوز
انا منزل اربعة وندوز اثنين في كل ميلة
برامج الي  لاتشتغل هنا تعمل في المكان الثاني
وتقسيمه 20 او اكثر او اقل لا يؤثر
اتكلم عن تجربتي
ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## star_abram (12 أغسطس 2008)

:Love_Letter_Send:شكرااااا جدا اخ كليم متي علي اهتمامك وردك 
ولكن انا جربت نسخة sp3 وبردو المشكلة هي هي بالعكس كانت النتائج علي sp2 افضل 

انا دلوقتي شغال علي ويندوز فيستا التيميت والصراحة هو جميل جدااا ولكن مشكلته في توافق البرامج والالعاب عليه هي دي مشكلته معايا 

انا الصراحة مستغرب جداااااا ازاي ان الالعاب تشتغل كويس علي ماذر بورد فيها كرت شاشة مدمج 512 xfx nforce 630i 7100 كل الالعاب بما فيها يورو 2008 وباد بويز وnfs mw وعلي الكارت الخارجي xfx geforce 8500 gt 1g مش شغالة بنفس الكفاءة .... انا هاتجنن ومش عارف لسة العيب فين .
واتمني ممن لديهم الخبرة مساعدتي في تحديد المشكلة 
وشكراااااا جدا لتعب محبتكم الرب يعوضكم


----------

